# Some lovely free patterns



## chervils (Jan 11, 2012)

Have been enjoying these patterns thought you too might http://www.knitworld.co.nz/free-pattern-download/


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so very much - these will come in handy


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Thank you - haven't seen this lot before. Love the very first pattern for the sleeve-to-sleeve baby jacket & hat and will have to spend some time looking a few at a time! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks a million for the link.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

There are some good ones! Thanks for the link!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice thank you


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you - I have bookmarked the site to look at later


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for those, some nice patterns on there :thumbup:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Something new to me. Thank you.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, new to me too.


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

What a great link some crochet patterns as well...cheers


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

thank you ,lovely patterns -


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you .....some great patterns on there


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank You for posting! Just when all of my known sites ran out of new patterns for me to download (yes, I am addicted to patterns) you posted a site I hadn't seen before!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you .They downloaded onto my new tablet . Hopefully I will be able to find them again.


----------



## hotatsixtyish (Feb 8, 2014)

What a wonderful service you provided.

Thank you for sharing & caring. I immediately dowloaded the vest.

This site is also fabu because it's "one click" to get the pattern.

1luv/Sharon


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

What a pleasant surprise to find so many patterns I really like! Thank you so much for posting the site.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Many thanks for the link. Great patterns.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you. Downloaded a few I like..


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you. This site I would never have found on my own I have been looking for patterns for cushion covers to knit/crochet and this site has just want I want. Also love Cleckheaton Country 8ply yarn, having made a few afghans with it.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Have bookmarked for reference. :thumbup:


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great site--thanks


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks everso for this link, there's some lovely patterns.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you - some lovely patterns.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

